# New bug? or did someone already see this one.



## geoff (Jan 3, 2004)

I set up my 722 last night to record amazing race. After years of experience of recording things Sundays and football running late and shows running late, I set it to record 60 extra minutes.....it only recorded the standard 1 min over, The next timer didn't fire for an hour later for Shark, with the same settings. Needless to say, I have the first 30 minutes of both shows....

anyone else have this problem?

Geoff


----------



## langlin (Apr 8, 2005)

I did Shark the same way last night on 622 and it worked fine, 1:31 recorded.


----------



## lujan (Feb 10, 2004)

I tried recording "Entertainment Tonight" on Sunday morning from 1:30 - 3:30 am and it only recorded 30 minutes instead of 2 hours. I suspect it had something to do with the time change.


----------



## Dmitry (Jun 12, 2006)

I think this might be related to the DST. All my "non-default" timers set up prior to the clock change have reset to defaults. All the timers set up after the clock change have kept their settings.


----------



## Galaxie6411 (Aug 26, 2007)

I had Night At The Museum set to record right around the 3am Sunday morning and I got 2- 50 minute recordings of it. So now I am catching it sometime late tonite. I was worried about it when all my recordings for last Sunday were listed and hour later before the time change.

I've also noticed I am getting a ton of reruns getting recorded this week that haven't been before. I think I went through and cleaned up a good dozen "false" recordings for the next 8 days.


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

Galaxie6411 said:


> I've also noticed I am getting a ton of reruns getting recorded this week that haven't been before. I think I went through and cleaned up a good dozen "false" recordings for the next 8 days.


Are these on channel 105?


----------



## Grandude (Oct 21, 2004)

TulsaOK said:


> Are these on channel 105?


I got old Monk recordings from 105 even tho the timer was set for "new".


----------



## Galaxie6411 (Aug 26, 2007)

Monk and Dead Zone are some of them, I am also getting stuff off of Speed and a few others I can't remember off hand.


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

Grandude said:


> I got old Monk recordings from 105 even tho the timer was set for "new".


Same here. Also, Psych, Good Eats (Food Network) and a few others.


----------



## wje (Mar 8, 2006)

Frequently, if you get a repeat recorded even though you said new-only, it's because the guide data doesn't have enough info in it for the 622 to tell it's actually an old episode. This has been discussed many times in the past. The 622 takes the safe option and records it, instead of possibly not recording a new episode.

Of course, this has nothing to do with timer settings being lost, or timers not recording for the correct time.


----------



## Grandude (Oct 21, 2004)

wje said:


> Frequently, if you get a repeat recorded even though you said new-only, it's because the guide data doesn't have enough info in it for the 622 to tell it's actually an old episode. This has been discussed many times in the past. The 622 takes the safe option and records it, instead of possibly not recording a new episode.


But this wasn't happening before 4.47. The Monk episodes showed a much earlier date, but I didn't think to check if it showed an episode number. I would think that it would use the date though.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

> But this wasn't happening before 4.47. The Monk episodes showed a much earlier date, but I didn't think to check if it showed an episode number. I would think that it would use the date though.


In total frustration, I've decided to not use the New episodes option on many "cable" channels.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Galaxie6411 said:


> I had Night At The Museum set to record right around the 3am Sunday morning and I got 2- 50 minute recordings of it. So now I am catching it sometime late tonite. I was worried about it when all my recordings for last Sunday were listed and hour later before the time change.
> 
> I've also noticed I am getting a ton of reruns getting recorded this week that haven't been before. I think I went through and cleaned up a good dozen "false" recordings for the next 8 days.


hmm would be curious if the recording time for the show is 100 and 5 minutes. If that is the case I would suspect a reboot during the middle of it.

As for the false recordings. Need more info on those. One of the things to know that there is a air date, a episode #, and a show #. If this data is not accurate it can result in shows recording that should not. It definitely airs on the conservative side. There is a thread a month back or so where this is discussed. I will see if I can find it.


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

Grandude said:


> But this wasn't happening before 4.47. The Monk episodes showed a much earlier date, but I didn't think to check if it showed an episode number. I would think that it would use the date though.


Monk was set to record at 9:00am on 11/10 even though the timer was for NEW episodes. The date of the program is 7/12/02 but Episode is N/A.


----------



## Grandude (Oct 21, 2004)

TulsaOK said:


> Monk was set to record at 9:00am on 11/10 even though the timer was for NEW episodes. The date of the program is 7/12/02 but Episode is N/A.


Now I'm starting to think that if it doesn't have both the date and an episode number it may go ahead and record it 'just in case'.

I've deleted my timer for Monk for now and will set it up again when the show resumes later this or next year.


----------



## Galaxie6411 (Aug 26, 2007)

I know in the past when this has happened I have deleted the timers and started over and it seemed to help. I woke up this morning to Monk being recorded, I checked all my recordings a few days ago and it was not listed but something happened and activated it. Lately all my false recordings have had the original air date listed, not sure on the episode numbers. I do remember the other thread I noted in there that the switch to this new episode guide company seemed to be the start of a lot of my problems. For the past month or two I just sit down every Sunday or Monday and check my next weeks worth of recordings and clean up all the ones that aren't right.


----------

